# Auschwitz (Poland)



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, just wondered if anyone has made this trip.
I am considering going there later this year & have a couple of questions.
My preferred crossing is Dover/Calias (as its already booked in August).
1,how far from Calias to Auschwitz
2,any suggested routes
3,are there any reasonable sites in this area.
I'm hoping to go straight there (not non-stop :lol: ),but am looking for a slower journey back through Germany & France,I have 2 weeks to complete this trip.
Thanks in advance
Gary


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Gary 
Looked at the route myself try this link for directions 
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/int/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm

Rob


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

hi Rob,tried that but as I don't know the exact location yet it won't allow me to get a route.
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Poland*

Hi

Went to Poland for the first time in June '94 (coach holiday.)

I cannot remember much about the route I am afraid, other than from Calais, we headed for Aachen where we picked up two "fresh" drivers. A lot of the journey was in the dark, but having had a quick look at the map just now, I reckon the route was Calais, Lille, Charleroi, Leige, Aachen, Koln (I can remember that part), Dortmund, Hannover, Pottdam (I remember having breakfast there), Berlin, Cottbus, POLAND from here, Wroclaw, Krakow and then Zakopane.

The weather was boiling hot. We visited the prison camps and it was an "experience" - that is all I shall say.

The journey from Calais - no sleeping in hotels, took 22 hours dead, including meal and toilet stops. It was about 1000 miles from Calais.

There was at that time a long queue at the border, but our drivers pushed in and overtook the parked lorries and cars. The Zloty at the time was 33000 in a pound.

Russell

I have found you an English language link.

http://www.auschwitz.org.pl/new/index.php?language=EN&tryb=stale&id=445


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

sersol said:


> hi Rob,tried that but as I don't know the exact location yet it won't allow me to get a route.
> Gary


just try calais in the region and poland and auschwitz and it will give you a route with distance and roufh idea of costs ,road tolls etc
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Poland*



Rapide561 said:


> I have found you an English language link.
> http://www.auschwitz.org.pl/new/index.php?language=EN&tryb=stale&id=445


Hi Russell,

That is a cracking link. Thanks.

We too would like to vist Auschwitz, but not during the searing temperatures expected in August.  Although saying that, we are going to the Dusseldorf show in August, which takes us closer to Poland, than we are right now. :lol: :lol: :lol:

It might be worth a rethink of our travel plans, pending the weather at that time.

Jock.


----------



## 100339 (Aug 3, 2006)

You can overnight at the parking(it´s 15 euros aprox), and Birkenau is five minutes walking from there.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We went to Auschwitz last year but we ambled along the Mosel first and then across Germany to Czech Republic as we were visiting Prague and then headed to Poland from there stopping at Frenstat pod Radhostem at a campsite ( I put this in the campsite database) before heading into Poland.

We stayed at the Centre for Prayer and Dialogue as they have facilities for mh and caravans with hook-ups and it is walkable to Auschwitz and Birkenau as well, although as above there is other parking for overnight.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Poland*

Hello

If you do go to the site, I recommend using a guide. If they are only available for groups, wait until an English coach arrives, slip the driver a fiver and join his group.

Russell


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I went to Auschwitz in 1969 with my Mum,Dad, Brother & cousin Leszek, it was quite an experience and I am glad that I went. We sailed from Harwich to the Hook of Holland, and from there it took us 21 hours by car, with only toilet and eating breaks, to get to Kalisz, we stayed a couple of nights in Kracow and visited the camp from there, Wieliczka salt mine is well worth a visit, and is in the same area as Auschwitz, I wonder if it has changed much since I went, I will tell you that it is quite upsetting at the camp, I couldn't believe what the Nazis did to those poor people, 8O Have a lovely time in Poland, keep us up to date on your trip & maybe some piccys?  sorry to hijack your thread.
Anne


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to incorporate a visit to Auschwitz/Birkenau into my round europe trip. Not sure why exactly; it feels a bit morbid, but having spent a lot of time when growing up with my grandparents and hearing all the horrific stories, maybe it should be compulsory for all to remind ourselves of what went on not that long ago. Similar could be said of Bosnia and other places of course....


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all and thanks for all your replies,Russell l that link was cracking thanks.
Jock if you change your travel plans maybe we might bump into each other ?. :wink: 
bearkit,I see nothing morbid about visiting this place,its part of our modern history.I have three children ALL have watch "Saving Private Ryan" & "Schlindler's List". These 2 films I believe show the shear horror
of war through different ways & although my generation have not had to endure such things we must not forget those that suffered & made the ultimate sacrifice either fighting for freedom(including all past & present serving forces) or just trying to survive.
By being aware hopefully this should never happen again, God willing.
(no soap box just my thoughts)
Gary


----------

